# 1099 MISC



## MFab (Aug 1, 2017)

Just a quick question. Will the mileage be listed on your 1099 MISC or will you even get a mileage summary at the end of the year from Uber?
Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe there may be a way to get the total pax paid miles from Uber, but it doesn't show anything like that on the 1099. That total would not include your deductible empty miles, of course. The IRS requires a "contemporaneous mileage log" to support a deduction for business miles. It should show the date, purpose and odometer readings (not the resettable trip meter) at the start and end of each shift of ridesharing activities.
Many drivers have shared information about apps that track mileage. I think you then just indicate which trips are business related. I've been keeping written mileage records so long that it's second nature to me. You know what they say about old dogs and new tricks.... 

Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro, but member UberTaxPro is, and he may weigh in here.


----------



## MFab (Aug 1, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I believe there may be a way to get the total pax paid miles from Uber, but it doesn't show anything like that on the 1099. That total would not include your deductible empty miles, of course. The IRS requires a "contemporaneous mileage log" to support a deduction for business miles. It should show the date, purpose and odometer readings (not the resettable trip meter) at the start and end of each shift of ridesharing activities.
> Many drivers have shared information about apps that track mileage. I think you then just indicate which trips are business related. I've been keeping written mileage records so long that it's second nature to me. You know what they say about old dogs and new tricks....
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro, but member UberTaxPro is, and he may weigh in here.


I just do eats as a way to earn some extra cash outside of my full time job. If I just claimed the mileage on the statement by Uber, you don't think they would accept that? I'm not too concerned about the mileage to the restaurants, because I have been doing this for around 8 weeks and only keeping track of the delivery mileage Uber pays for. I know I'm losing money, but it would be a lot of work to go back and try to figure odometer readings from the previous weeks. Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MFab said:


> I just do eats as a way to earn some extra cash outside of my full time job. If I just claimed the mileage on the statement by Uber, you don't think they would accept that? I'm not too concerned about the mileage to the restaurants, because I have been doing this for around 8 weeks and only keeping track of the delivery mileage Uber pays for. I know I'm losing money, but it would be a lot of work to go back and try to figure odometer readings from the previous weeks. Thanks


Okay, I'm out of my depth here, so hopefully UberTaxPro will see your posts and answer your questions. On the face of it, having a statement showing paid business miles would seem reasonable, but who knows what the IRS would accept? 
Do they pay just the miles from the restaurant to the client's location for each order? If so, you may be leaving a lot on the table. You should start now tracking all the miles involved. Those eight weeks are lost, but being able to write off a bunch of future miles will save you money come tax time.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MFab said:


> Just a quick question. Will the mileage be listed on your 1099 MISC or will you even get a mileage summary at the end of the year from Uber?
> Thanks


Your operating your own business and are required by the IRS to keep your own records. Like Older Chauffeur said a *"contemporaneous mileage log" *is required to take the mileage deduction. The *IRS* *must by law* recognize your mileage log as an official record of your business activities. The records kept by Uber, under the tax code, may not be honored by the IRS. The Uber records could be used as supporting evidence to prove the validity of your mileage log but they are worthless on their own without the mileage log. 
Yes, an individual IRS auditor may accept your "Uber Records" but he/she is under no tax code obligation to do so and many will not. With a valid "contemporaneous mileage log" the *IRS must follow the tax code *and accept your mileage deduction. 
You can google "tax court cases mileage log " and read all about this right from the tax court. 
Here's an article about a CPA that was denied the mileage deduction on his own return because he didn't have a *contemporaneous *mileage log. He tried to use mapquest to re-create his mileage log :
http://www.cpapracticeadvisor.com/news/12258234/cpa-loses-business-car-deductions-in-tax-court-case


----------

